# Elyria, OH, Blk GSD, Young F, Cage 15



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Cage # 15's Contact Info*

*Lorain County Dog Kennel*, Elyria, OH 

440-326-5995


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump for this beautiful girl!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Bump


----------



## WeLuvGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Does anybody know if she is still for adoption? I checked there website and she's not on there, i was hoping to go look at her tomorrow, and there shelter closed at 6 :/. 

EDIT: Hmm.. i just checked petfinder and it says she still for adoption, i'll call tomorrow morning when they open to find out for sure though


----------

